# Inky at the Beach



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So, this past monday my boyfriend and I took Inky to the beach for a little photoshoot. Then on tuesday, got my wisdom teeth removed. I must say the painkillers I'm on for that right now are making me kinda loopy and all I feel like doing is sharing pictures, LOL.

Here's the album on FB - you don't have to have an account or be logged in, it's public. I was just really happy with how well Inky behaved and how cute they turned out I figured I might as well share.  (and yes people, I think this is the first time in all the almost 5 years I've been here that you've ever seen my face.  )

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1936371171351.2099469.1304497203&l=c63b7195e9&type=1


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Seen these on FB the other day!  Inky is as cute as ever and you and your BF make a very lovely couple!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Great photos. You are all so cute.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

How cute! And those are some great pictures of everyone, not just cutey-pie Inky ^_^


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Inky is SO cute. All of the pictures are fantastic.  

I think a family photo shoot with animals included is a great idea!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Those pictures are adorable! I love the forehead kiss please picture.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahh, thank you everyone.  I feel all warm and fuzzy inside... Inky gets to go on vacation with me to Idaho, leaving tomorrow. May have to take some more pics to share!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Super cute! Did you let Inky walk on the sand? I'm def going to get Cupcake to the beach before it starts getting too cold out, but am a little worried about the bugs in the sand. :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those were great pictures of everyone  Inky looked like he had a lot of fun exploring.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LG I just LOVED the pictures!! They are done so well! I love your little family.  

*by the way, I sent a friend request, so if you don't know it's me, it's me.  *


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep PJ, added you. 

I was worried about the bugs too, so no walking in the sand for Inky. He just got to play in the little pools of sand on the driftwood, and whatever little pieces kept getting stuck on my hands. :lol:


----------

